# Timing for Streamline Filing Procedures Submission



## wdg (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Everyone. I just joined the forum today. I found a lot of great info through to help me prepare for the streamlined filing procedures and I am finally ready to submit. Though with the April 18th deadline (and the two month automatic extension for people living overseas) I am not sure when and for what years to file. Form 14653 says to file for "each of the most recent 3 years for which the U.S. tax return due date (or properly applied for extended due date) has passed." So if I wait until after the 18th passes, can I then just submit returns for 2014-2016? Or would I have to wait June? 


I really don't want to wait until June, so could I instead submit my streamlined filing package for 2013-2015 in the coming week (though the package will surely not arrive in Texas until *after* the 18th) and then just do normal filing for 2016 in a month or so (before the automatic extended deadline passes)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## celticweb (Mar 26, 2016)

wdg said:


> I really don't want to wait until June, so could I instead submit my streamlined filing package for 2013-2015 in the coming week (though the package will surely not arrive in Texas until *after* the 18th) and then just do normal filing for 2016 in a month or so (before the automatic extended deadline passes)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi wdg
Yes this is exactly what you can do and what I did last year.

I am based in the UK and I filed streamlined last year in May 2016 and the years I was told I had to file were 2012, 2013, 2014. under streamlined and I filed 2015 separately on time before the June 15th deadline. This is what my accountant told me last year so assuming it was correct as I never heard back which btw is normal.

Apparently any tax owed is due by April 18th deadline this year but only for your 2016 because the streamlined returns are late anyway.

So if you file between now and before June 15th, going by this logic, you would be filing 2013, 2014, 2015 through streamlined and trying to get your 2016 filed separately before the June 15th deadline. 

I sent my streamlined package by DHL to Austin in May 2016 so it was there in two days. My 2015 went by normal tracked mail end of May to Austin and I kept the mailing receipt as proof of having timely filed before the deadline. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure when they changed the wording, but basically they say you must file the "current" year (which for the rest of calendar 2017 will be the 2016 returns) and then the 3 years prior to that (so, 2015, 14 and 13). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## wdg (Apr 15, 2017)

Thank you celticweb and bev. I will send the streamlined filing package for 2013-2015 sometime this week and file 2016 separately a couple of weeks thereafter.


----------

